# Dental Tourism



## jrfromafar (Jan 14, 2014)

I just got quoted a hefty sum for two implants and crowns. Could save a bundle if I had it done overseas. Anyone have any experience or opinion on the subject?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

Nothing but hearsay Jr, a lot get plastic surgery etc done in Asia with good and bad results. Our dental system isn't wonderful but better than many so haven't heard much about foreign visits for that.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2014)

I know our system is different from yours, but I had two implants done a few years ago, at great expense.
unfortunately it didn't work.....so I had to have dentures eventually.
although this cost some money...at least it was done by the same guy, who understood.
it is a great idea, if no problems arise.


----------



## jrfromafar (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear your implants failed. They're too expensive for that! 

Dental insurance in the US is rare. I have never had it. Until I reached the age that I could draw social security and medicare all I had for health insurance was catastrophic - thankfully I never had to use it, so they made plenty of money on me over the years. Now as far as dental goes, there is still no coverage - it's 100% hip pocket coverage. And now my root canals and crowns have worn out. Two implants and crowns are around $4,000 each. Overseas including expenses I can cut that in half. Very tempting! For now, I suppose I'll just gum it - at least until another root canal and crown fails


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

And underneath your post is an advert for dental implants in India, £150 each!
Two implants here cost me nearly £5000.......now I prefer my plate; and my teeth look better too!
mine were my two front ones; I didn't enjoy the time with no teeth either!


----------



## oxo1947 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi jrfromafar--both the Philippines & Thailand have a lot of  Dental tourism , I had a friend from Australia over last year who had  a  bridge- 6 teeth completed in 4 days at cost of 35.000bht about $us1,100.
This  link should take you to an ex pat health forum in Thailand where you  can get a more up to date pricing. I haven't had any major dental work  done for some years so I am not up to date on pricing, but over the 14  years I have been here I have not had any problems with their  work---I do not know what country you are traveling from, but I  have had numerous friends from Australia pay for their holidays at the same  time. Most of the ceramic teeth for the Australian/N.Zealand market-are either made in Thailand of the Philippines, the dentist take the mold and Fed-Ex it --gets return in 3 days. Good luck with it anyway. http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/forum/23-health-body-and-medicine/


----------



## jrfromafar (Jan 24, 2014)

oxo1947 said:


> Hi jrfromafar--both the Philippines & Thailand have a lot of  Dental tourism , I had a friend from Australia over last year who had  a  bridge- 6 teeth completed in 4 days at cost of 35.000bht about $us1,100.
> This  link should take you to an ex pat health forum in Thailand where you  can get a more up to date pricing. I haven't had any major dental work  done for some years so I am not up to date on pricing, but over the 14  years I have been here I have not had any problems with their  work---I do not know what country you are traveling from, but I  have had numerous friends from Australia pay for their holidays at the same  time. Most of the ceramic teeth for the Australian/N.Zealand market-are either made in Thailand of the Philippines, the dentist take the mold and Fed-Ex it --gets return in 3 days. Good luck with it anyway. http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/forum/23-health-body-and-medicine/



I certainly didn't post this topic to get spammed - please do more that tout some product or service. Get involved in the community here or info like this is nothing but spam!


----------



## oxo1947 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm sorry---and a little confused jrfromafar, where is the spam ??  is it where I tell you that the country I live in does have cheap dental care, and I have found it good, or is it where I provide you with a link to a likewise expat site of people that live in that area and would have had many experiences with dental work---good and bad.

  Please explain *so I do not make this mistake again* _* what product or service am I recommending*_....??... I am confirming your question---"Could save a bundle if I had it done overseas. *Anyone have any experience or opinion on the subject?"* *Answer* --yes you could save money depending on how far you have to travel.... There are good and bad Dentist in Asia, ask these people who are the good ones are because I haven't needed dental work for some years--so do not know.



.......................Wow welcome to Senior Forums OXO


* spamming* is the use of electronic messaging systems to send unsolicited bulk messages (*spam*), especially advertising, indiscriminately....._*Wikipidia*_


----------



## jrfromafar (Jan 25, 2014)

oxo1947 said:


> I'm sorry---and a little confused jrfromafar, where is the spam ??  is it where I tell you that the country I live in does have cheap dental care, and I have found it good, or is it where I provide you with a link to a likewise expat site of people that live in that area and would have had many experiences with dental work---good and bad.
> 
> Please explain *so I do not make this mistake again* _* what product or service am I recommending*_....??... I am confirming your question---"Could save a bundle if I had it done overseas. *Anyone have any experience or opinion on the subject?"* *Answer* --yes you could save money depending on how far you have to travel.... There are good and bad Dentist in Asia, ask these people who are the good ones are because I haven't needed dental work for some years--so do not know.
> 
> ...



Hey no problem, oxo - if you're here to join a community. If you are, welcome. Besides that, thanks for info. I'm traveling to Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore in 3 weeks - but not for dental work - just trekking --- cheers


----------



## oxo1947 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you jrfromafar......... Well I'm afraid you haven't picked a great time to arrive in BKK as you have probably heard the government here has declared a state of emergency for 60 days.. but if it is anything like the 5 other State of emergency, & 2 military take overs that I have had while living here, very little changes for a tourist.
Hope you enjoy the trekking, if there are any questions about accommodation / best ways to travel ...etc that same link I sent you has a lot of people willing to answer any questions, the majority of them are also Seniors who find there pension goes a lot further in Asia then their own countries ---so have relocated.

Have a great trip---be interested in your experiences when you return.


----------



## jrfromafar (Jan 25, 2014)

oxo1947 said:


> Thank you jrfromafar......... Well I'm afraid you haven't picked a great time to arrive in BKK as you have probably heard the government here has declared a state of emergency for 60 days.. but if it is anything like the 5 other State of emergency, & 2 military take overs that I have had while living here, very little changes for a tourist.
> Hope you enjoy the trekking, if there are any questions about accommodation / best ways to travel ...etc that same link I sent you has a lot of people willing to answer any questions, the majority of them are also Seniors who find there pension goes a lot further in Asia then their own countries ---so have relocated.
> 
> Have a great trip---be interested in your experiences when you return.



I did check the link out - yes, lots of information, thanks. Didn't mean to be unfriendly. You know some people join just to promote their agenda then they never return.

And yes,  not the best timing to fly into BKK, but I figure that if it's really serious, the US State department will issue an an emergency advisory and the airline gives refunds or can reroute me. That happened a few years ago - I was ticketed to fly into Cairo just weeks after the trouble started over there.


----------



## d0ug (Jan 25, 2014)

I live in the Dominican Republic my wife just visited the dentist yesterday for cleaning the cost was 800 peso that is equal to $18.71 US I had 5 silver filling replaced and it cost $225.  Getting a filling was about $25 now.
  There is a German dental surgeon here that implants if you would like I will get his e-mail address just PM me.


----------



## jrfromafar (Jan 25, 2014)

d0ug said:


> I live in the Dominican Republic my wife just visited the dentist yesterday for cleaning the cost was 800 peso that is equal to $18.71 US I had 5 silver filling replaced and it cost $225.  Getting a filling was about $25 now.
> There is a German dental surgeon here that implants if you would like I will get his e-mail address just PM me.



Thanks - I'll keep it in mind - will probably wait until my next root canal / crown bombs out on me - then I can get three done in one trip - better savings!


----------



## Ina (Jan 31, 2014)

I just came from the dentist, cost me $120. to drill and fill one tooth. I have been going to the dental college here for 35 years. I used to take my mother, and my kids there too. It is a bit of a hassle going into the middle of Houston, so this last time I thought I would try one of the local family dental clinics. Bad move, they wanted at least $5000. just to do my two front teeth. I went back to the dental college. They not only fixed the two in front, they also fixed three fillings, as well as a really deep cleaning and whitening. Total cost was less than $1200. And they you pay as you go.:clap:


----------



## jrfromafar (Jan 31, 2014)

Once I took a trip to Tijuana to have a root canal done - it was not a good experience, not something I'd do again. . 
I would consider a dental college though - for basic work, but I don't know if I want a student drilling into my jaw to place an implant and bone graph (from a cadaver!!)


----------



## anntaylor (Sep 26, 2020)

jrfromafar said:


> I just got quoted a hefty sum for two implants and crowns. Could save a bundle if I had it done overseas. Anyone have any experience or opinion on the subject?


----------



## anntaylor (Sep 26, 2020)

My husband and I had several crowns and implants done in Costa Rica a few years ago.   Not only was the work excellent but the cost (including flight, hotel, etc.) was half of what we were quoted here.   We are thrilled with the results and highly recommend this clinic for anyone interested in such a trip.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 28, 2020)

jrfromafar said:


> I just got quoted a hefty sum for two implants and crowns. Could save a bundle if I had it done overseas. Anyone have any experience or opinion on the subject?


What was the hefty sum. I understand about $1000 per implant is standard. I just looked up the average cost and it is 2,500-10,000 per implant. I am sure it is cheaper in Houston.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 28, 2020)

We have Dental Insurance and it is "a wash" as to whether or not it is worth it. Some years it is, and many years it is not. I suppose that if I put the same amount of money into a savings account that was specifically designated for dental work I might come out ahead by dropping it.

My father lived in ElPaso, Texas and used to have almost all of his dental work done in Juarez. He was happy with it, but then he lived in that area for long enough to have built up a relationship. I personally think that they might be a bit sloppy with a customer who just comes in for a one-time event.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2020)

Implants are very expensive ($2,000 - $3,000 per tooth to start), crowns about $1,200. Much cheaper at a college dental school. Work is monitored and checked. I've been very pleased with their work.

A friend in Arizona went to Mexico for implants 10 yrs ago. Much cheaper and she's very happy with results.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes, There is a place called Washington Dental in Juarez, Mexico.  I took my late husband there.  It's just over the border from El Paso, Texas.  
You will pay 1/10th  if that , for any procedure.  They all speak English.  You park on this side of the border at a designated place, (a hotel parking lot) and they bus you free to the dental group destination.  You spend all day there.  They can do ANY PROCEDURE in one day! The bus takes you back over the border to your vehicle.
( You have to get out momentarily to go through customs) 
One little problem.  Only a block away, gangs were shooting at each other when I was there.  it was like watching a gunfight in an old West movie!  No one seemed concerned at the dental clinic though.  Just a normal day.
Be careful of the tacos though.  I ordered beef tacos and it WASN'T BEEF!  (!!????!!!) You save a fortune and it's a fun adventure!


----------



## gennie (Sep 28, 2020)

I know several people who have had and continue to have  extensive dental work done in Algodones, Mexico and were very satisfied with the results.  

Algodones is a 15 minute drive from Yuma AZ.  There is extensive parking on the U.S. side and an easy walk across the border to shop, eat and get services.  There are 300 dentists there and, pre-covid, 3,000 tourists a day did just that.  

Mr. Google will give you lots of info.  I tried to cut and paste but it failed.


----------

